# Our New Cruze Rear ended by a mini van at speed



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Sorry to hear about this. Sounds like the Cruze protected you and your passenger pretty well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you guys made it out safe and no hit and runs!


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Cruze. But am glad that you and your fellow passenger are safe.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad you are safe. Hopefully they just total it. Cars are just never the same again after they get in a hard accident like that.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a tough 1 to respond to , Be cool stay cozy !

Good to read the cruzen held up and gave you enough protection .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow - I'm glad the two of you are ok. It sounds to me like she bent your frame, which means her (Sedona driver) insurance company should replace your Cruze. Don't let them pull the depreciation garbage on you - you didn't even have enough time with it to get your final tags. I bet she totaled her Sedona as well.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

Her 2003 Sedona is twisted so much that it broke her windshield. It looks like the frame is bent by being pushed back on the right side. Its only worth about $1500 on kbb.com so I'm sure hers is totaled.

Our Cruze's trunk is pushed up to the left rear wheel. The insurance companies can't do anything until they receive the police report in 5 to 7 days.

I want our car replaced and won't settle for anything less or I'll run up enough medical bills to pay for several Cruzes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your accident especially in a brand new car. I hope you both fully recover from your injuries and the car can be replaced. Do you have the right to demand a new car as you didn't buy a rebuilt one and should not have to risk unfound damage that could cause premature parts failure?


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

There's no question about who is at fault in this accident. Her insurance company called me today, but I missed the call. This might be complicated because she lives in another state and she is on her parents' insurance. I live in GA and she was from TN. Her mother showed up after the ambulance took me away and told my wife that they have good insurance. 

I wonder where I can find out at what speed the air bags are activated on a 2003 Kia Sedona? Both of the air bags on the Kia were activated with no one in the passenger seat. I was going 55mph and my guess is the older air bags activate at 20mph or so meaning she was going at least 20mph over the speed limit.

This brings up a whole different topic about using cell phones while driving. The police said she was likely texting and this was the second accident in one day from suspected cell phone usage while driving on the same road. I know it's illegal and a moving violation in some states, but not here in GA. If I suspect someone calls me while driving I will tell them to please get off the road and call me back. I'm a retired DOT engineer and very safety conscious. I may not have seen her coming if I hadn't installed wide angle side view mirrors yesterday, not that it helped in this situation because she swerved over into our lane at such a high speed.

I'm not looking forward to fighting with the insurance company. The best leverage I have is the long list of injuries I incurred from this accident as documented by the ambulance EMTs and the hospital I was taken to. I came close to dying. I'm not looking forward to the next few days because I know all of these injuries are going to hurt worse.

I have nothing but praise for the Cruze because the cabin didn't sustain any obvious significant damage and the headrest saved me from more serious damage. We speculated what it would have been like if we had been driving our Dodge Charger or Ram. We took my Ram to feel safer when we went to get some pix of the Cruise. The tow truck company people said they think the Cruze is totaled.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so glad that both of you are okay! Thankfully your Cruze did its job and protected you. It's absolutely astonishing how irresponsible some people can be. I hope that you get your situation resolved quickly and to your satisfaction and that they total your new Cruze so that you can get another one soon.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear about this. Sounds like the Cruze protected you and your passenger pretty well.


 I had a bad wreck like that but I T-Boned someone that ran a light. My 2011 was totaled. The insurance Co may look at it and say it can be repaired but I bet once it is pulled apart, they will say there is more damage. It does not take a lot to total a car anymore. Unlike mine, you're air bags were not deployed but the frame damage will probably "put it over the top". you were able to open + close the rear doors, that means the trunk's "crumple zones took most of the damage thus saving extended impact damage to the rest of the car. I don't know if that would total it or not. 

If the car is repairable, you will not receive a "rebuilt" title but car fax will eport heavy damage to the rear end. Rebuilt titles are only issued if a car is totaled and someone repairs them. If the car is never totaled, it will not be labeled as rebuilt. But is sucks to have something like that happen to such a new car!!!

When my car was totaled, it was totaled bc I deployed my bags, destroyed the AC and radiator, the entire front end and bent the front frame. I hope you're soreness and injuries go away quickly! Good luck with it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you guys came out of that ok. Not many major accident reports here but all we've seen, the Cruze has held up very well. I'd consider this a win already cause you're still typing. 
Hopefully the injuries don't affect you in the future and you don't get a run around on this. Should be straight forward with the reports. 

So you getting the diesel next? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Are you going to sue?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Are you going to sue?http://www.autoguide.com/mobile


This should be a last resort only if her insurance company doesn't come through.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck, and I hope you and your passenger feel better soon!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to hear your injuries weren't worse. I would definitely lawyer up. Your injuries could have long last repercussions that the insurance company will not compensate you for.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad to hear another Cruze that did its job protecting. I have seen a lot of wrecks and hope your body is just soar and heals quick.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's amazing how little attention people give to their driving. I understand being stuck in traffic is boring...but c'mon, put down the phone, keep your eyes on the road, and don't hurt other people.

I was t-boned right in the drivers side by someone that ran a red light (red for ~30 seconds) 7 years ago and my back still occasionally hurts from it.

Sorry to hear about your brand-new Cruze, but hopefully, after seeing how it did in a wreck for you, it's a good reason to buy another. I hope your recovery is speedy and you have no lasting injuries from the wreck.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for all of the posts wishing us well.

The wife is pretty much OK, just a sore "chest" from the passenger side seatbelt from the rebound. I don't know if she has less injuries because she's 20 years younger than me or because the impact was right behind me on the driver's side rear almost straight forward.

I'm a couple weeks away from 63 years old. I've been retired for 25 years due to back problems which were definitely made worse by this accident. I may need more back and/or neck surgery.

My concussion should go away, but man my brain feels like it was scrambled and my memory is spotty. After seeing the white blur in the mirrors everything that happened afterwards is foggy. For example, typing is difficult because my hands don't do what I'm thinking. The "boss" says she's not going to let me drive until I'm thinking straight.

For some reason I developed cardiac problems. Normal blood pressure is about 120/70. Mine spiked at 300/200 which is heart attack range for anyone. That's why they wouldn't discharge me to my doctor's care until they got it to come down some. It's still in the very high range so I have to see a cardiologist. The ER doctors suck at this hospital. They said my EKG was "normal considering my BP was so high." What the heck does that mean?!

The Kia Sedona's driver was ticketed for not maintaining her lane. I also want her charged with speeding. I was going 55 in a 55mph zone. If I can find out how fast the impact had to be to trigger her air bags it would help a lot to prove she was speeding. I wonder if On Star has info such as how fast I was going at the time of impact? The On Star people deserve a lot of praise for their immediate and professional response!!

This is my wife's first car ever! The Cruze was "her" car, in my wife's name with her own insurance, although she received all of my insurance discounts on top of hers. She's currently a student and looking for work. She recently graduated with an administrative assistant in business degree with honors. She is continuing her education and one semester away from a business management degree. She needed her own car and insurance for most jobs that she has applied for which is why we bought the Cruze. One of the discounts we received from GM was a student/recent grad rebate which can only be used once.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My accident if you can call it that back in 1995 changed my entire life. Ha, my wonderful loving wife filed for a divorce the very next day because she thought I couldn't support her very expensive life style anymore. While I got robbed blind from these stupid no fault divorce laws, did manage to get full custody of my minor kids. 

Body was so messed up, and was so deep in debt felt like it was the end of the world, but slowly got things repaired. And without my ex blowing money faster than I could earn it, was shocked how quickly I got out of debt. Then met a woman that was well beyond my most wildest dreams, Had a battle with immigration, also history now.

So just saying what appeared to be the absolute worse experience of my life at the time, turned out to be the best. Very happily married now after ten years. Would have never happened without that "accident". 

In regards to insurance, by law in my state, have to carry under insured or no insurance, so with problems like this, if that other insurance company won't pay, mine did. File a claim with your own insurance company and let them do the fighting for you. 

Scheduled for surgery next month for an age old repair, but at least now, have a wife that will baby me, that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> I had a bad wreck like that but I T-Boned someone that ran a light. My 2011 was totaled. The insurance Co may look at it and say it can be repaired but I bet once it is pulled apart, they will say there is more damage. It does not take a lot to total a car anymore. Unlike mine, you're air bags were not deployed but the frame damage will probably "put it over the top". you were able to open + close the rear doors, that means the trunk's "crumple zones took most of the damage thus saving extended impact damage to the rest of the car. I don't know if that would total it or not.
> 
> If the car is repairable, you will not receive a "rebuilt" title but car fax will eport heavy damage to the rear end. Rebuilt titles are only issued if a car is totaled and someone repairs them. If the car is never totaled, it will not be labeled as rebuilt. But is sucks to have something like that happen to such a new car!!!
> 
> When my car was totaled, it was totaled bc I deployed my bags, destroyed the AC and radiator, the entire front end and bent the front frame. I hope you're soreness and injuries go away quickly! Good luck with it.


Yeah you better off totaling it out then. It would be different if it was a 1997 pick up that was farm use to drive crocked but not a car with less than 1000 miles. 

As for doors opening, this car doors still opened and closed. 
http://youtu.be/2LJLHqs2WHM




NickD said:


> My accident if you can call it that back in 1995 changed my entire life. Ha, my wonderful loving wife filed for a divorce the very next day because she thought I couldn't support her very expensive life style anymore. While I got robbed blind from these stupid no fault divorce laws, did manage to get full custody of my minor kids.
> 
> Body was so messed up, and was so deep in debt felt like it was the end of the world, but slowly got things repaired. And without my ex blowing money faster than I could earn it, was shocked how quickly I got out of debt. Then met a woman that was well beyond my most wildest dreams, Had a battle with immigration, also history now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a random situation that helped you more than hurt you. Going through something similar but not going to get into a contest. Here we have to pick one or the other where VA you could tack on both. If your car is fairly new you get collision, 10 or more old(not collectors) under insure uninsured. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah you better off totaling it out then. It would be different if it was a 1997 pick up that was farm use to drive crocked but not a car with less than 1000 miles.
> 
> As for doors opening, this car doors still opened and closed.
> Chevrolet Cruze Accident - YouTube


I wonder if that one was totaled?
It looks similar, but...
Ours was hit lower than the one in the video catching the frame... probably giving us a harder impact. Something broke and the car was swerving back and forth. With a lot of steering input and the momentum I managed to get it off the road while the car had a severe wagging side to side motion.

We're both in a lot more pain today.

She has a bruised breast from bouncing off the seat into the seat belt. I have no idea what that feels like, but she's hurting. She has whip lash settling in today too.

Here's my (incomplete) injury report from the hospital:

BACK PAIN (Acute)
CHEST PAIN, Uncertain Cause
HEAD INJURY, No Wake-Up (Adult)
HEADACHE, Unspecified
HYPERTENSION, Out of Control
BACK AND NECK PAIN, General

I was referred to my doctor and a cardiologist. 
I have a concussion, spinal injuries from my neck down, my fused lower back has titanium rods and bolts that are hurting (probably loosened up) and apparently I had a heart attack. They wanted to do more cardio tests on me, but I was hurting too bad, so I was referred to a cardiologist. I didn't want those ******* ER interns killing me...

This sort of explains why I'm not too worried about the car and couldn't get down to inspect under the car. My bodily injuries are more important. Cars can easily be fixed or replaced.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad to here everyone was ok in this accident, it could've been a lot worse, get feeling better op. Keep us updated.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

NickD said:


> My accident if you can call it that back in 1995 changed my entire life. Ha, my wonderful loving wife filed for a divorce the very next day because she thought I couldn't support her very expensive life style anymore. While I got robbed blind from these stupid no fault divorce laws, did manage to get full custody of my minor kids.
> 
> Body was so messed up, and was so deep in debt felt like it was the end of the world, but slowly got things repaired. And without my ex blowing money faster than I could earn it, was shocked how quickly I got out of debt. Then met a woman that was well beyond my most wildest dreams, Had a battle with immigration, also history now.
> 
> ...


My disabling back injury was in 1988. I know what you went through. It took me 5 years to find a doctor who could help me. In the meantime my ex went to school and became an RN. We split up permanently about 8 years ago. She accused me of spending all of her money. I wanted out of the snow belt south of Buffalo.

I traded my ex for a 20 year newer model. ;-)

I own a very nice log home with a wrap around covered deck in the north GA mountains with a priceless view and own acres of mature hardwoods. I'm not rich, but we're living comfortably.

She makes me feel younger than my actual age and is a wonderful fun person. I guided her towards picking out the Cruze for "her" first personally owned car ever. I hope we can get another new Cruze out of this mess.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

She's banged up pretty good...


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

side view


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

rear view


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What we talking about for the cost of a new Cruze? 20 to 25K bucks at the most? Cost to patch me up, plastic surgery, years of physical therapy, skin grafts, broken bones, haven't kept track of that, but at today's medical expenses, has to close or even more than a million. Recall one surgery costing $155,000.00 Thank God for medical insurance, in discussing this with my then attorney, its much cheaper if you get killed.

Ha, the military was also like that, dead, you were only worth $10,000.00, alive with major damage, not me, but other, could cost the government millions. Always teased about watching your back.

Billions of vehicle out there, but you only get one body. Having my vehicle totaled was the least of my concerns.

But some things in life are priceless, like having a wonderful caring wife. Another is a brand new one week old grandson.

View attachment 46689


Ha, since my accident, Cruze is my sixth vehicle, they don't last very long. Your health is the most important thing. And your loved ones. Poor little guy was born premature and had to spend his life in an incubator. Here he is hanging unto the finger of his grandpa.

View attachment 46713


Get me out of here, grandpa!


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

mc2crazy said:


> Thanks for all of the posts wishing us well.
> 
> The wife is pretty much OK, just a sore "chest" from the passenger side seatbelt from the rebound. I don't know if she has less injuries because she's 20 years younger than me or because the impact was right behind me on the driver's side rear almost straight forward.
> 
> ...


If you loved the cruze that much, considering it only had about 400 miles on it, you might be able to contact GM, tell them all what happened and you were 100% happy with the cruze and want another one, you might get the student/recent grad rebate or something better from them. You never know what could happen.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

The other driver's insurance has already called me and admitted they're going to have to pay. The girl that hit us was ticketed for moving violations. I'm not worried about the cost of a new car because her insurance is going to be paying for it plus our medical bills. They already told me that much. It will be some time before we settle on the injuries. I have some serious medical complications. I suppose I'll have to hire an ambulance chaser attorney.....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another thing I learned I didn't like, the best attorneys in my area were already retained by the insurance companies, they are not stupid. Had to get one that was 120 miles away. 

Was also given that line about the culprits insurance company, don't worry, we know our client is at fault, you don't have to hire an attorney, we will take good care of you. That was a line of pure BS. First thing I had to do was to surrender my vehicle to them so their expert witnesses, could inspect it for any modifications, and they lied. Approached the wrong guy on this issue, I was also an expert witness. Then promises to pay me for my time lost at work as the same rate, another lie.

I have no idea how they did this looking for preconditions to get out of any payments. How in the heck did they know I sprained my ankle in high school, I never even saw a doctor on this, and somehow got a hold of my complete military health records, and every doctor I have ever visited from the day I was born! Then they hired two crooked doctors that lies like crazy about nothing was wrong with me. And the only tool they had was a hammer. One exam was held in a vets office.

So my attorney had to question my doctors who had MRI's, cat scans, and that nuclear scan to prove the damages, plus x-rays. Never met such a bunch of crooks in my life.

The value of my vehicle? Was the very lowest price they could fine anywhere in the USA. But fortunately I kept all my receipts, cost of the vehicle, all the parts and labor I put into it. But that is what I finally got after a years battle with them, and not a penny more.

Before you hire an attorney, check your state's bar on him for any complaints. Least I was smart enough to do that, a bunch more crooks to deal with. 

I don't believe you should have any problems with your vehicle, seen new ones on the lot with that many miles on. Dealer said it was brand new, got it from Iowa or some other place. Ha, one reason why I took the extra time to order one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Another thing I learned I didn't like, the best attorneys in my area were already retained by the insurance companies, they are not stupid. Had to get one that was 120 miles away.
> 
> Was also given that line about the culprits insurance company, don't worry, we know our client is at fault, you don't have to hire an attorney, we will take good care of you. That was a line of pure BS. First thing I had to do was to surrender my vehicle to them so their expert witnesses, could inspect it for any modifications, and they lied. Approached the wrong guy on this issue, I was also an expert witness. Then promises to pay me for my time lost at work as the same rate, another lie.
> 
> ...


They usually don't screw you that bad now a days. They will pull some "we will pay once you stop your last treatment." If you require physical therapy and ER visit. 

Having someone who works for an insurance company in the car when we got hit was perfect. I got a check for the value of the car at the end and it wasn't totaled out. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> They usually don't screw you that bad now a days. They will pull some "we will pay once you stop your last treatment." If you require physical therapy and ER visit.
> 
> Having someone who works for an insurance company in the car when we got hit was perfect. I got a check for the value of the car at the end and it wasn't totaled out.
> 
> ...


I will give names, they can sue me if they want, don't get hit by anyone that has American Family or Heritage insurance companies. State Farm and Allstate were very nice to deal with.

Never occurred to me until now those crooked expert witnesses, that kids insurance company hired to examine my vehicle for any modifications. My vehicle had major modifications! By that idiot kid that pulled out in front of me when he was in a no passing zone really doing major modifications to my vehicle. How come they didn't put that in their report?


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

The insurance adjuster called me today to tell me the "visible" damage is over $13,000, so without doing anything further they will pay me enough to replace it with a new 2014. 

This settlement has nothing to do with injuries which is a completely different situation.


----------

